# California commercial vehicle smoking



## scarecrow0104 (Oct 4, 2008)

I've been hearing a lot about smoking in a commercial vehicle in the state of California. The cab of a truck is now "a place of business". Dose anyone have any info on this?
In the past the cab and sleeper fell under the R.V. rules.


----------

